# Need advice



## Shadow (Feb 4, 2007)

Today I've noticed on my delenatii something strange. It looks like some cells at the surface of the leaf has dried out. The color of the leaf hasn't change and from beneath it looks absolutely healthy. So, there is no colour change, but just at this area the leaf is thinner than at the other areas of the leaf. I cannot make photo. This is only visible if to look at the particular angle. I have this delenatii not for long time and I'm not sure if it came like this. I also have roth with the same spot but it came like this and i didn't do anything and it is not spreading. The delenatii has two affected leaves with one affected area on each leaf. I think I repot it just to make sure the roots are OK. But what do you think of those spots?


----------



## Heather (Feb 4, 2007)

Sounds like cellular collapse. Check your humidity levels. I think it happens occasionally to all of us. Sometimes also turns brown, rarely seems to spread (or be visible on the underside of the leaf). I would try to get your humidity up and keep an eye on it but not worry too too much.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks, Heather. I do have humidifier and always wet towel on the central heating radiator. My humidity meter should arrive soon, so I will double check the humidity level. May be it was like this from beginning. It is difficult to see because of the mottled leaves. This discovery has made me very upset today, because this delenatii is a very nice clone of delenatii vinicolour. :sob:


----------



## Heather (Feb 4, 2007)

Though it is ugly, and can signal that something is not quite right culturally, anytime I have had it on a plant it has not killed the plant. I think your delenatii will be okay. It is discouraging though when sometimes these spots sometimes seem to show up overnight!


----------



## Shadow (Feb 5, 2007)

In addition to the humidifier I've put it on humidity tray. But this morning the bigger area appeared affected. Heather, what was the largest affected area you had? Is there anything else I can do? Or just wait?


----------



## Shadow (Feb 9, 2007)

This cells collapse hasn't been spreading for the last few days. I checked the roots and they were not good too (it is from the same place as my mexi). But it has new root growing and I hope after repotting it will feel better.


----------

